# How can I...



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

...stop Dooby from landing on the light shade? I don't really care about the shade itself, I just don't want Dooby to bite the wires, so I'd rather not have him land on there at all. I've made him get off everytime and said "No" to him in a firm voice, but the little darling (gritted teeth) doesn't seem to grasp that. LOL!! So, if you have any tips to try and get him to stay away from the shade, I'd be really grateful.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hmmm...that's a tough one...maybe the others have better answers...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Squirty bottle or a water pistol. Set it to stream and use a different coloured one to what you mist him with so it's not associated. That's how i keep my guys off the wooden photo frames.  Aim and FIRE!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh Bea I never even though of that...lol I have the same problem with georgie she has DESTOYED the wood panelling across the dining room it now looks awful the little stinker and I can't keep her away from it everytime I take her out she goes right to it no matter how many times I remove her, I am sure my landlord is going to love me if I ever move out  it is so noticeable I am going to have to try and restain it so its not so noticeable. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I went with the squirt method because my guys were flying up to chew every time i sat down.  Now i can get them down from right across the room without standing up.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I went with the squirt method because my guys were flying up to chew every time i sat down.  Now i can get them down from right across the room without standing up.


that's a really good idea...hehe


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

That's an excellent idea, but...........water + electricity = disaster. So, maybe that will work if, or rather when, he chews something else, but I don't want to fry him!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Problem solved..............I've took the shade off! I put it on the floor for him to play with and he doesn't want it now!! It was all a great big game. Oh, yeah, he'll be saying "Naughty Dooby!" soon, I expect. LOL.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Problem solved..............I've took the shade off! I put it on the floor for him to play with and he doesn't want it now!! It was all a great big game. Oh, yeah, he'll be saying "Naughty Dooby!" soon, I expect. LOL.


 He only wants what he can't have. Must be a bird thing, my budgies are like that.


----------

